# Why is it so easy for rating to go down but not back up??



## kindler

I've noticed one bad rating and my long term rating drops dramatically, yet I can get a string of 5* ratings for the week and it barely goes up. Am I imagining this? I will admit I'm bad at math, fractions etc. Lol


----------



## Walkersm

Math


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

kindler said:


> I've noticed one bad rating and my long term rating drops dramatically, yet I can get a string of 5* ratings for the week and it barely goes up. Am I imagining this? I will admit I'm bad at math, fractions etc. Lol


In a word, Walkersm nailed it.

It takes 5 times as many 5 star ratings to make up for one 1 star rating.
As with everything Uber: *Do The Math*.

*Take 3 typical P/T days of 10 rides each day:*

nine rides get 5 stars
one ride gets 1 star
(9*5=45) + (1*1=1) = 46
46 score / 10 rides = *4.6 rating
*​If the next day you ten rides and two are 4* and eight are 5*
your overall rating will drop again to *4.3*
( (2*4=8) + (8*5=30) = 40 ) + 48 = 86
86 score / 20 rides = 4.3 rating​If the next day you manage to get ten 5 star ratings
your rating for the three days would only climb to *4.53*
(10*5=50) + 46 + 40 = 136
136 score / 30 rides = 4.53​


----------



## 1LIFE

Uber keeps your average rating over your last 500 trips...

Once you hit 500 trips, you will be able to absorb a the few low ratings without it affecting so much.


----------



## Mike McKinzie

Michael needs to work on his math a little bit:
___________________________________________
*Take 3 typical P/T days of 10 rides each day:*

nine rides get 5 stars
one ride gets 1 star
(9*5=45) + (1*1=1) = 46
46 / 10 = *4.6*
If the next day you ten rides and two are 4* and eight are 5*
your overall rating will drop again to *4.3*
( (2*4=8) + (8*5=30) = 40 ) + 48 = 86
86 / 20 = 4.3
If the next day you manage to get ten 5 star ratings
your rating for the three days would only climb to *4.53*
(10*5=50) + 46 + 40 = 136
136 / 30 = 4.53
_________________________________________________________
Day 1 at 4.6 is correct. But Day 2 is 48, and adding 48 to the 46 from Day 1 equals 94 (not 86) for a rating of 4.7. Adding in Day 3 of 50 gives a total points of 144 and a rating of 4.8.

But the premise is correct, it is all in the math. Think about it as DISTANCE. There is a range of 1 star to 5 stars. When your rating is above 4.5, there is only a "distance" of .5 to move up but a "distance" of 3.5 to move down. The more "distance" a number can move, the 'easier' it is to move that direction. If you had 100 rides and an rating of 4.9, one more 5 star ride and you rise to 4.91, but 1, 1 star rides drops you to 4.87, because the 'distance' from your 4.9 down to 1 is GREATER than the 'distance' from 4.9 to 5. The other night I made 13 trips. I got 12 5 stars and a 1 star, with the 1 star being my highest fare of the evening. My 1 star rider was a first time passenger who spoke very little English. It is my belief that she thought 1 star was the best as she told me she was "pleased" with the ride (in very broken English). So instead of me getting a 5.0 star for the previous day, I get a 4.92. Currently, I am at 5.0 for 1 Day, 4.95 for 7 days and 4.85 for 30 days, with over 100 rides. Raising that 30 day is TOUGH with over 100 rides in the equation, there is only a 'distance' of .15 to the maximum of 5 stars.


----------



## UberXTampa

A very good explanation is here:


----------



## UberXTampa

1LIFE said:


> Uber keeps your average rating over your last 500 trips...
> 
> Once you hit 500 trips, you will be able to absorb a the few low ratings without it affecting so much.


Right but not so right!

I believe Uber deactivates and invites you to take the training after your last 100 rated trips drop below 4.60.
It was mentioned in another thread. Somebody with 4.85 dashboard rating was facing deactivation and taking the class.


----------



## UberXTampa

Mike McKinzie said:


> Michael needs to work on his math a little bit:
> ___________________________________________
> *Take 3 typical P/T days of 10 rides each day:*
> 
> nine rides get 5 stars
> one ride gets 1 star
> (9*5=45) + (1*1=1) = 46
> 46 / 10 = *4.6*
> If the next day you ten rides and two are 4* and eight are 5*
> your overall rating will drop again to *4.3*
> ( (2*4=8) + (8*5=30) = 40 ) + 48 = 86
> 86 / 20 = 4.3
> If the next day you manage to get ten 5 star ratings
> your rating for the three days would only climb to *4.53*
> (10*5=50) + 46 + 40 = 136
> 136 / 30 = 4.53
> _________________________________________________________
> Day 1 at 4.6 is correct. But Day 2 is 48, and adding 48 to the 46 from Day 1 equals 94 (not 86) for a rating of 4.7. Adding in Day 3 of 50 gives a total points of 144 and a rating of 4.8.
> 
> But the premise is correct, it is all in the math. Think about it as DISTANCE. There is a range of 1 star to 5 stars. When your rating is above 4.5, there is only a "distance" of .5 to move up but a "distance" of 3.5 to move down. The more "distance" a number can move, the 'easier' it is to move that direction. If you had 100 rides and an rating of 4.9, one more 5 star ride and you rise to 4.91, but 1, 1 star rides drops you to 4.87, because the 'distance' from your 4.9 down to 1 is GREATER than the 'distance' from 4.9 to 5. The other night I made 13 trips. I got 12 5 stars and a 1 star, with the 1 star being my highest fare of the evening. My 1 star rider was a first time passenger who spoke very little English. It is my belief that she thought 1 star was the best as she told me she was "pleased" with the ride (in very broken English). So instead of me getting a 5.0 star for the previous day, I get a 4.92. Currently, I am at 5.0 for 1 Day, 4.95 for 7 days and 4.85 for 30 days, with over 100 rides. Raising that 30 day is TOUGH with over 100 rides in the equation, there is only a 'distance' of .15 to the maximum of 5 stars.


When discussing ratings with pax, I always tell them " if 1 out of 10 people consistently rated me a 4 star, all else rated me 5 star, I will lose this job!" And they get very interested and surprised. 
I ask them to please rate all their Uber drivers responsibly knowing this fact.


----------



## Mike McKinzie

UberXTampa, excellent video. For you sports nuts, when I say "distance", let's look at a batting average in baseball. The best possible is to bat 1,000 (ie. 10/10). But in Baseball, anyone who bats .300 is considered a very good batter. So let's say our player is 30/100 for an average of .300. At his next at bat, he gets a hit and is now 31/101 which is .30693. But if he does not get a hit, he is 30/101 or .29702. Getting a hit raised his average almost 7 points but not getting a hit drops him only 3 points. That is because the "distance" between .300 and 1.000 is GREATER than the distance between .300 and zero.


----------



## elelegido

UberXTampa said:


> When discussing ratings with pax, I always tell them " if 1 out of 10 people consistently rated me a 4 star, all else rated me 5 star, I will lose this job!"


Do any of them call you out on this? I'm guessing not but you never know.


----------



## UberXTampa

elelegido said:


> Do any of them call you out on this? I'm guessing not but you never know.


I expected this from this board!

No, no one called me on this.

People know no math.

It is Florida, we cannot even count votes.

This is another ub eR math, except it is spread by some drivers


----------



## Mike McKinzie

UberXTampa, I always ask the passenger if it was "A Five Star Ride." If it wasn't, I ask what was wrong with it. My only problem with that is when I get a Non English speaking passenger. My first week, I asked nothing and just let them rate me. My very first passenger wasn't even my passenger, it was his brother. So the person who got to rate me was never in my vehicle. I am sure all of us have had weird experiences and some negative with the rating system. I vary from 4.85 to 4.95 so I am not worried, but I see where some changes would be beneficial. I think that Uber should throw out the TOP 10% and BOTTOM 10% once you get to 500 rides, just to weed out those who do not know how to use the star system, or who were never in the vehicle, or who were drunk, etc.......


----------



## 1LIFE

UberXTampa said:


> Right but not so right!
> 
> I believe Uber deactivates and invites you to take the training after your last 100 rated trips drop below 4.60.
> It was mentioned in another thread. Somebody with 4.85 dashboard rating was facing deactivation and taking the class.


If someone has a rating of 4.60 (or below) after 100 rides... that means that approximately 40% out of those 100 rides were rated less than 5 stars (it would be lower rating if some of those ratings were 3 stars or less)... that's quite a few non-5-star rides out of 100.

40% of 500 rides = 200 rides


----------



## UberXTampa

1LIFE said:


> If someone has a rating of 4.60 (or below) after 100 rides... that means that approximately 40% out of those 100 rides were rated less than 5 stars (it would be lower rating if some of those ratings were 3 stars or less)... that's quite a few non-5-star rides out of 100.
> 
> 40% of 500 rides = 200 rides


Or 10 out of 100 people rated you 1 star out of 5 stars. 
Work surge in University neighborhoods and the kid taking a ride that totals a $5.20 on a 1.2x surge will rate you a 1 star. 
It is very easy to get those 1 stars. 
I have been avoiding teh areas that I got 1 stars. No international students, no drunk students, no drunks back frmo bars, night clubs, no surge fares...


----------



## UberXTampa

1LIFE said:


> If someone has a rating of 4.60 (or below) after 100 rides... that means that approximately 40% out of those 100 rides were rated less than 5 stars (it would be lower rating if some of those ratings were 3 stars or less)... that's quite a few non-5-star rides out of 100.
> 
> 40% of 500 rides = 200 rides


It means at least 10% of the riders are not happy.
Based on experience, riders rate 1 or 5. Rarely ever anything in between. 
That's why, I assume 10% of riders rating me low can cause me to get 4.6 rating.


----------



## hao

1LIFE said:


> If someone has a rating of 4.60 (or below) after 100 rides... that means that approximately 40% out of those 100 rides were rated less than 5 stars (it would be lower rating if some of those ratings were 3 stars or less)... that's quite a few non-5-star rides out of 100.
> 
> 40% of 500 rides = 200 rides


I think it is not true
because more than 20% of your rider never rate you after you finish your 100 trips
I am about to finish my 100 trips, and already figure out at least 20 people did not rate me
that is one thing make driver suck..missing ratings are never count eventhough they are possible all 5 stars


----------



## Oscar Levant

kindler said:


> I've noticed one bad rating and my long term rating drops dramatically, yet I can get a string of 5* ratings for the week and it barely goes up. Am I imagining this? I will admit I'm bad at math, fractions etc. Lol


I just had three straight weeks of my weekly partner report saying above 4.8 and 'above average', yet my average went down, go figure.

I HATE with utter CONTEMPT the rating system.

Too many times a difficult rider will rate you unfairly, or you'll get a four, where the rider thinks
it's a decent rating, yet it drags your average down.

UBER is mind-bogglingly stupid to allow this to continue, because it causes STRESS and driver stress
is not good for business, in the long run.


----------



## bscott

This co doesn't qualify to have a right to tell me squat. The last time they threatened me was to actually deactivate my acct for not driving. I only had it reactivated to screw with them.


----------



## FlDriver

1LIFE said:


> If someone has a rating of 4.60 (or below) after 100 rides... that means that approximately 40% out of those 100 rides were rated less than 5 stars (it would be lower rating if some of those ratings were 3 stars or less)... that's quite a few non-5-star rides out of 100.


You're assuming all 100 people rated you. Bad assumption. You could have been rated by just two people, one of whom gave you 5 stars and the other 4, which would give you a 4.5 average.


----------



## FlDriver

UberXTampa said:


> It means at least 10% of the riders are not happy.
> Based on experience, riders rate 1 or 5. Rarely ever anything in between.


Where are you seeing the individual ratings?

You're ignoring a couple of obvious points in your wild assumption that people only give 1 or 5. Most people, if there was something they were slightly unhappy with, are more likely to give you a 3 or a 4 than a 1. The other thing that should be obvious is that since Uber doesn't define what the ratings mean, many people don't know that 5/5 is supposed to be the norm. That's pretty irrational, really. It would be perfectly logical for a rider to assume that a good driver is worth 4 stars and 5 stars is for something incredible.

If you were asked to rate a movie from 1-5, how many movies would get 5 stars? Probably not very many.

The whole thing is insane if 4.5 out of 5 is considered unacceptably low. That's the same as 90/100, which is an A in most schools. Imagine a class where 90% is a failing grade.


----------



## JLA

UberXTampa said:


> A very good explanation is here:


So basically to get yourself out of any hole you would need allot of 5 stars which allot of pax just don't give even under good circumstances. Like if you're 4.5 you're ****ed.

5*'s make it go up by maybe a point whereas one 1* makes it go over the cliff.


----------

